# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Universitair Ziekenhuis Gent

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Universitair Ziekenhuis Gent
De Pintelaan 185
Gent

Bezoek de website van Universitair Ziekenhuis Gent


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Universitair Ziekenhuis Gent.*

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn ervaringen zijn positief over het algemeen.
Ik ben er al zo vaak geweest voor verschillende problemen, dat ik het soms lachend mijn 2de thuis noem.

Minpunten;
-groot tekort aan parkeerplaatsen
-(soms) erg lange wachttijden
-je moet het treffen met het personeel (de éne dag wordt je enorm vriendelijk ontvangen op een afdeling,terwijl er de andere dag iemand anders werkt die helemaal niet zo vriendelijk is...maar dat zal overal wel zo zijn vermoed ik)

Ben er pasgeleden geopereerd en ik moet zeggen dat ik een goede behandeling heb gehad en dat ik van medepatienten dezelfde positieve verhalen hoor!

----------


## doorzetter

das leuk om te horen dat je in ons klein Belgie goed bent behandeld nog veel succes Ingrid

----------


## Agnes574

Dankjewel Ingrid  :Wink:

----------


## luna400

ik ben in uz gent geopereerd aan mijn hernia ik vind het uitmuntend goed ,het is oud maar de verpleging kan nederland nog veel van leren

----------

